# Report: Michael Jordan has turned over the Bobcats' reins to Rich Cho



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/20137685/report-michael-jordan-has-turned-over-the-reins-to-rich-cho



> "Obviously, I'm a competitor," Jordan said this summer when asked about the Bobcats' 7-59 season. "I never want to be in the record books for failure."
> 
> But he is. And what's more, to get off this already unlikely path, there comes word that Jordan has taken the most unexpected turn of all during the past year: In order to win basketball games, Michael Jordan has removed himself from the equation. He's promised his front office staff that he'll let them do their jobs without his shadow looming over their war-room marker boards. More unlikely still, he's handed over the reins of the Bobcats to a next-generation GM, armed with high-level metrics, to do for Charlotte what he helped do for Oklahoma City -- and in doing so, salvage Jordan's flagging basketball reputation.


Did Cho work in OKC prior to Portland? Either way, an upgrade.

EDIT: Can a mod fix my typo please? Thanks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Should been did that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's Cho with the whole mathematical/money ball system right?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Anybody is an upgrade from Michael Jordan.


----------

